# Lake  Lucas  Tournament



## bassman (Mar 16, 2010)

Southern Jonboat Anglers will be having a tournament Saturday March 20th on lake lucas, jones county reservoir. It will be a great day on the water, hope to see you at blast off.


----------



## jaybo81 (Mar 18, 2010)

bassman said:


> Southern Jonboat Anglers will be having a tournament Saturday March 20th on lake lucas, jones county reservoir. It will be a great day on the water, hope to see you at blast off.



It will take over twenty to win the biguns are crushin right now!


----------



## Reminex (Mar 20, 2010)

it took 11.82 to win.
Jerk won it, we came in second with 11.80
big fish -4.56
caught 50 fish and only one over 2 pounds, 
the bigguns were not crushin it today.
The gobblers however sure were on fire!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, actually Jerk'z tha net man in that boat ...... or at least, used to be. Lips and his new partner won.

20 Something boats, and a N.C jonboat representative took it to us all ...... I'm preparing some crow to eat for supper, anyone else hungry.

CONGRATS to Daniel and his partner, whom I'm sorry that I did not introduce myself to.

P.S .... I believe that the top 6 or so were loaded with Team Ga. reps. though


----------



## LIPS (Mar 20, 2010)

Reminex said:


> it took 11.82 to win.
> Jerk won it, we came in second with 11.80
> big fish -4.56
> caught 50 fish and only one over 2 pounds,
> ...





HAWGHUNNA said:


> Well, actually Jerk'z tha net man in that boat ...... or at least, used to be. Lips and his new partner won.
> 
> 20 Something boats, and a N.C jonboat representative took it to us all ...... I'm preparing some crow to eat for supper, anyone else hungry.
> 
> CONGRATS to Daniel and his partner, whom I'm sorry that I did not introduce myself to.



LIPS!!! and Thanks guys.  Hope to repeat next week at the Southeast regional.  Today's tournament cost me 60 entry fees and a $475 motor that lasted about 5 minutes from launch.  It just quit working in forward speeds.  Reverse works and liked to cost me a tailgate trying to load the boat up.  Glad I missed the truck lol.  

Now that I got a lil extra cash it might be time to look into a electric outboard of some sort.  I am thinking of fabricating those dual minn kota trolling motors that mount to the lower unit on a big gas motor.


----------



## LIPS (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats on 2nd Reminex. and big fish.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 20, 2010)

I was just messing with lips, he called me a name that rubbed me wrong at weigh in, I was just returning the favor!   Oh you better believe this GA team won't forget its culling beam next week and I will erase that 2 one hundredths real quick.  Of course i'll have to mess up another motor without him seeing me mess with it.  Thats an awesome weight yall had today with a messed up motor that limited mobility!  don't get those mnn kotas your talking about!  Get a briggs, you can still find one for real cheap if you put a little effort into looking!
Whats really cool is the guy in third place loaded his little 10' boat in the back of his truck and thought there was a 2 pole limit still!  He could be dangerous at that lake!


----------



## LIPS (Mar 20, 2010)

Reminex said:


> I was just messing with lips, he called me a name that rubbed me wrong at weigh in, I was just returning the favor!   Oh you better believe this GA team won't forget its culling beam next week and I will erase that 2 one hundredths real quick.  Of course i'll have to mess up another motor without him seeing me mess with it.  Thats an awesome weight yall had today with a messed up motor that limited mobility!  don't get those mnn kotas your talking about!  Get a briggs, you can still find one for real cheap if you put a little effort into looking!
> Whats really cool is the guy in third place loaded his little 10' boat in the back of his truck and thought there was a 2 pole limit still!  He could be dangerous at that lake!



Who needs more then 2 anyway. Cant fish with but one at a time.


----------



## LIPS (Mar 20, 2010)

I knew your face cause I have read that GON article like a hundred times but I couldnt remember your last name.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 20, 2010)

LIPS said:


> Who needs more then 2 anyway. Cant fish with but one at a time.



Nah, we troll 2 a piece at a time, much more productive.


----------



## LIPS (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL, troll....you catching crappie?


----------



## Reminex (Mar 20, 2010)

LIPS said:


> I knew your face cause I have read that GON article like a hundred times but I couldnt remember your last name.



Im just givin you a hard time since you showed us up today.
Next week its going to be right at Lucas.   Any of these great teams are capable of pulling 20 pounds...
I can hardly wait.


----------



## LIPS (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, thats going to be a good tournament no doubt.


----------



## Jerk (Mar 22, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Well, actually Jerk'z tha net man in that boat ...... or at least, used to be.   QUOTE]
> 
> Uh, wrong......
> 
> ...


----------



## LIPS (Mar 22, 2010)

lol, i hope i net fish all day


----------

